

Groovr 0.9 - The FTW Music Downloader - Contra
http://getgroovr.com/

======
Contra
If you have any technical questions post them here. All bugs should be
reported on <http://facebook.com/GetGroovr> as that is checked on a semi-
regular basis.

Groovr is technically legal to use via black magic. Please report any and all
bugs so we can get this shit fixed before the first official release.

------
fwdbureau
Not sure this is a technical question, but your homepage being quite scarce on
details: where do the downloads come from? Is it a supersecret grooveshark
leeching tool?

The look and feel is terrific btw, awesome use of Air

